# Me



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet!

Hey, hows the snakeroom coming?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i like the size of your snake


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Do you always look that sinister?
What do you have there exactly?


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice snake! I like the colors!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Do you always look that sinister?
> What do you have there exactly?


Yup:shifty: and a Agkistrodon contortrix contortrix


----------

